# Non wide board with size 12 or 13 boots



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Anyone have the experience from riding a normal width board with having larger size feet (12-13 US).

Would it total suck?

Long story short is a friend of mine needs to sell his setup asap and I want a camber board to add to my quiver. It's the right length but non-width. My daily driver is a wide.

Thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I wouldn't, but depending on some factors it could be doable. 

What is it, size 12 or size 13. What boot model? What's the actual board? Length, waist width, sidecut? What's your stance width and angles? Do you carve much or mostly still skid turns?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> Anyone have the experience from riding a normal width board with having larger size feet (12-13 US).
> 
> Would it total suck?
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

What are the board models and sizes that you are considering/comparing? There is no industry standard for "Wide", "Mid-Wide", "Standard" etc. Board width also changes by board size in any given model so that is a factor as well. I mention this because it is very possible that the Standard board that you are considering is Wider than the Wide board. Also, it is best if you do not use your shoe size or boot size to size for board width. Barefoot measurement should be used.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).

STOKED!


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I wouldn't, but depending on some factors it could be doable.
> 
> What is it, size 12 or size 13. What boot model? What's the actual board? Length, waist width, sidecut? What's your stance width and angles? Do you carve much or mostly still skid turns?


I am a size 13 wearing 2017 Burton Almighty boots (last seasons).
The board is a 2010 Burton Operator, 161cm length. It's an older model but for the board, malavita bindings, a bag, and a tool, for $250 bucks, I figured it would be worth helping a friend out by buying his setup since he needs some cash asap and have an extra board different from what I have now.

I'll do the barefoot measurement later today.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> I am a size 13 wearing 2017 Burton Almighty boots (last seasons).
> The board is a 2010 Burton Operator, 161cm length. It's an older model but for the board, malavita bindings, a bag, and a tool, for $250 bucks, I figured it would be worth helping a friend out by buying his setup since he needs some cash asap and have an extra board different from what I have now.
> 
> I'll do the barefoot measurement later today.


The Operator was a fairly narrow board. Please let us know your foot measurements when you get them done as well as the model and size of your old board.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

My previous board (well, I still own, just don't ride it) was a rare gem -- Dynastar Karma. Best board ever. It was not a "wide" board, and I rode it wearing size 12 boots. But it had a fairly wide waist. So it really does depend upon the board stats and the boots. Low profile boots help, but at the time I was wearing a regular ol' pair of Northwaves.


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> The Operator was a fairly narrow board. Please let us know your foot measurements when you get them done as well as the model and size of your old board.


Good to know. My current board is a 2017 Burton Process Flying V 162W. I feel like in the trees it really takes a lot of effort to get it to transition from edge to edge which is what is peaking my interest in this other board. That and it's $200 bucks for a board, malavita bindings, bag, and a spare tool.

My foot measurement is is 29.3 - 29.5 cm. Both feet fit that measurement range.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> Good to know. My current board is a 2017 Burton Process Flying V 162W. I feel like in the trees it really takes a lot of effort to get it to transition from edge to edge which is what is peaking my interest in this other board. That and it's $200 bucks for a board, malavita bindings, bag, and a spare tool.
> 
> My foot measurement is is 29.3 - 29.5 cm. Both feet fit that measurement range.


Hi Andrew,

29.5 cm is Mondo 295 (the barefoot measurement range for Mondo 295 is 29.1 to 29.5 cm). That is size 11.5 in snowboard boots.

The operator 161 is a slender 25.1 cm at the waist, but noting happens at the waist. The board is still only 26.0 cm at the center inserts. That is relatively narrow.

If you consider your 29.5 cm foot minus 26.0 board width you have 3.5 cm of barefoot overhang at straight angles. You will likely lose ~1cm to normal stance angles. That will leave 2.5 cm of barefoot overhang or 1.25 cm for toe and heel. Plenty of riders do ride with that much barefoot overhang but many others would choose a wider board.

Your current Process Wide is over 1.2 cm wider at the inserts and would leave you with 1.3 cm of total overhang or .65 cm for toe and heel. 

STOKED!


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> 29.5 cm is Mondo 295 (the barefoot measurement range for Mondo 295 is 29.1 to 29.5 cm). That is size 11.5 in snowboard boots.
> 
> ...




First I just want to say you're awesome man. You have been a great help! I've been reviewing your blog post on 174-wide-vs-normal. The write up about feet measurement and comparisons. Gold.

29.5 must be incorrect because I wear a 13 and it is on the money for sizing. I remeasured and came up with around 30cm +/- .2


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> First I just want to say you're awesome man. You have been a great help! I've been reviewing your blog post on 174-wide-vs-normal. The write up about feet measurement and comparisons. Gold.
> 
> 29.5 must be incorrect because I wear a 13 and it is on the money for sizing. I remeasured and came up with around 30cm +/- .2


Hi Andrew, 30 cm is Mondo 300 or size 12 in snowboard boots. In any event it appears that your current size 13 boots are too large. 

I will be happy to check your measurements if you would like to post up some photos of your bare feet during measurement. We should get your barefoot width measurements as well. In terms of board width you shoud use your foot measurement, not your boot size.

STOKED!


----------



## Andrew Koranda (Oct 12, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Andrew, 30 cm is Mondo 300 or size 12 in snowboard boots. In any event it appears that your current size 13 boots are too large.
> 
> I will be happy to check your measurements if you would like to post up some photos of your bare feet during measurement. We should get your barefoot width measurements as well. In terms of board width you shoud use your foot measurement, not your boot size.
> 
> STOKED!


I am clearly doing something incorrect then. Size 12 is definitely not my boot size. I tried on a size 12 and it was painful. 13 was a stretch whether or not it was going to work. 14's felt great at first but most warned me that would become too loose later so I opted for a 13. 13's are snug all around but doable. Small pinch spot in the bottom section but I think I'm cinching them down too tight. That's another topic though.

I'll recheck my measurements and do them again. I've been using a soft tape so that may be part of the trouble being flexible.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Koranda said:


> I am clearly doing something incorrect then. Size 12 is definitely not my boot size. I tried on a size 12 and it was painful. 13 was a stretch whether or not it was going to work. 14's felt great at first but most warned me that would become too loose later so I opted for a 13. 13's are snug all around but doable. Small pinch spot in the bottom section but I think I'm cinching them down too tight. That's another topic though.
> 
> I'll recheck my measurements and do them again. I've been using a soft tape so that may be part of the trouble being flexible.


Hi Andrew,

Yes, please check your width as well. That is often the issue. A flexing soft tape would lead to a smaller foot size once straightened. Please post pictures so we can get that sorted for you.


----------

